
Intel's all-in-one Xeon chip will speed up car connectivity - spacemanspiffy
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/07/intel-xeon-d-processor/
======
bob_theslob646
This article is rubbish. Everytime I see something along the lines of speeding
up connectivity I cringe.

What does on-board processing have to do with connectivity? Zero.

Big deal, you can process the things on board. The real challenge is getting
them out.

From what I recall, with all the new sensors on board these self driving
vehicles generate a ton of data. A huge value driver is getting the data out
and that relies on infrastructure.

>The exact instrumentation details of specific manufacturers or suppliers are
not in the public domain, but some Tier 1 suppliers do provide insights into
the order of magnitude of the problem.

> A paper published by Dell EMC and Altran (Radtke, 2017) reveals that just a
> single forward facing radar operating at 2800 MBits / s generates more than
> 1.26 TB of data per hour, and a typical data collection car generates in
> excess of 30TB a day. Similarly, a two megapixel camera (24 bits per pixel)
> operating at 30 frames per second generates 1440 Mbits of data every second,
> so a five camera setup can generate in excess of 24 TB per day.....

> _This oversimplified setup generates in excess of 3TB of raw video data
> every hour, which I will further reduce to just 1TB per hour (to accommodate
> any variation in the hardware or the sampling rate_ [1]

[1]([https://devblogs.nvidia.com/training-self-driving-
vehicles-c...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/training-self-driving-vehicles-
challenge-scale/))

